# negro / negra / negrito / negrita.



## Robin Smith

En el canción de Shakira y Alejandro Sanz él dice <<oye negrita mía>>. ¿Es común usa la palabra así? ¿De que/donde viene?


----------



## beatrizg

Sí, Robin, es común. "Negrita" es una palabra cariñosa. 
La usas con una persona de piel o de pelo oscuro.


----------



## Alunarada

si pero aún que lo dice alejandro sanz , no se dice en españa


----------



## beatrizg

Alunarada said:
			
		

> si pero aún que lo dice alejandro sanz , no se dice en españa


 
¿Se lo habrá pedido Shakira?


----------



## fenixpollo

A personas de piel oscura, se les puede decir negrito/a de cariño.

A personas de piel clara, se les puede decir güerito/a de cariño.  (como al pollo, por ejemplo   )

Tal vez es una cosa latinoamericana.  

Saludos.


----------



## Alunarada

bueno yo creo que es más bien cosa de la letra o de quién escribió la canción y además queda bien,a mi al principio me costó cogerlo porque no me esperaba que alejandro sanz dijera eso, además también creo que queda bien porque la canción es muy marchosa, muy latina y no se si lo sabes pero los españoles no tendemos a decir cosas cariñosas o a llamar cosas de cariño a nadie o por lo menos así lo veo yo.


----------



## ines

Robin Smith said:
			
		

> En el canción de Shakira y Alejandro Sanz él dice <<oye negrita mía>>. ¿Es común usa la palabra así? ¿De que/donde viene?



Si Robin, en Argentina se usa con frecuencia. Actualmente los sobrenombres no son muy usados, pero antes a los niños se les adjudicaba un sobrenombre como Pepe, Paco, Goyo, "Negrita/o" y los llevaban de por vida.

También se aplica para dirigirse a alguien por el cual se siente afecto y se le dice, por ej., "Negrita/o, por favor alcanzame tal cosa", o bien "Vamos a tomar unos mates, Negrita/o", independientemente de cuál sea su nombre o sobrenombre.


----------



## diegodbs

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> A personas de piel oscura, se les puede decir negrito/a de cariño.
> 
> A personas de piel clara, se les puede decir güerito/a de cariño. (como al pollo, por ejemplo  )
> 
> Tal vez es una cosa latinoamericana.
> 
> Saludos.


Sí, porque en España no se utilizan esas palabra para referirse a ninguna persona.

La palabra negrito/a al menos se entiende como una persona de piel más oscura. Pero la palabra "güero" he tenido que buscarla en el diccionario.


----------



## Sofia29

A mi hermano mis tías le dicen "Negrito" y es el ser más pálido del planeta. Tiene el pelo muy oscuro, lo único.

Acá también se usa el "gordo/a" o "gordito/a" de forma cariñosa, para gente de cualquier peso.


----------



## Just_Wil

Ya sea "negrito" o "negrita", se puede decir que es de cariño, en la canción debe ser un cariñito, claro que siempre va a depender del contexto y en la forma en que lo dices.


----------



## Kong Ze

Yo lo que he notado es que hay gente que, por miedo a parecer racista, no se atreve a utilizar "negro (-a/-os/-as)" y prefiere decir "negrito (-a/-os/-as)". Por ejemplo: "los negritos de África". Supongo que es porque "negro" se ha utilizado como insulto en muchas ocasiones, pero lo cierto es que todos los negros que he conocido se sienten orgullosos de serlo. Pasa un poco lo mismo con "gitano": el que teme parecer racista utiliza "gitanillo", pero los que son gitanos suelen autoproclamarse como tales.


----------



## Tomby

Así és *Kong Ze*. ¡Has dado en el clavo!
Hemos llegado a una situación que cuando decimos que alguien es “negro” o “gitano” parece un insulto. Entonces utilizamos el diminutivo y parece que ese hipotético _desprecio_ quede algo difuminado. A veces hasta utilizamos eufemismos, tales como por ejemplo, “subsahariano” (habitante del sur del desierto del Sahara) para referirnos de forma cortés a alguien de raza negra. No me imagino que llamen así a un habitante blanco de la República de Sudáfrica (el 17% de la población es blanca).
Lo mismo puede decirse de los “moros”, actualmente con connotaciones despectivas. Entonces utilizamos la palabra “magrebí”, cuando no todos los moros son magrebíes. Tampoco me imagino cambiando el nombre de muchos barrios de ciudades españolas conocidos como “La Morería” por otro menos _agresivo_. Ya no digamos el cachondeo que se llevarían en un bar pidiendo un vaso de vino y un _pinchito magrebí_ en lugar de un pinchito “moruno”. 
Supongo que esto ocurrirá en todos los paises.


----------



## SpiceMan

En Argentina es un apelativo cariñoso "negro/a". Se dice entre amigos sin importar características físicas (aunque claro, personas morochas/morenas tienden a ser llamados más comunmente de esa manera). Pero se le dice a un rubio/a perfectamente.


----------



## Yuribear

Kong Ze said:
			
		

> Yo lo que he notado es que hay gente que, por miedo a parecer racista, no se atreve a utilizar "negro (-a/-os/-as)" y prefiere decir "negrito (-a/-os/-as)".



Yo creo que eso es más bien aplicable a España. En México se utiliza cariñosamente tanto "negro" como "negrito".... aunque tenemos la tendencia pavorosa de llamar todo aquello que queremos o nos gusta utilizando su diminutivo. vid. preciosito, cariñito, cafecito, juguito, negrito, pajarito.... y así hasta la eternidad!!!!

Por cierto Diego.... en México "güero" se le llama a cualquier persona que no sea muy morena, no necesariamente de cabellos rubios y tez blanca. Date una vuelta por allá para que experimentes lo que es que te llamen "güero" por todas partes!


----------



## diegodbs

Entonces creo que me van a llamar re-güero, si es que esa palabra existe,


----------



## Guislaine

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
La moderación​
Hola,

¿Significa algo aparte de una manera cariñosa de llamar a alguién la palabra "negro" o "negrito" en Argentina?

Buenas noches,

Guislaine


----------



## diversa

Guislaine said:


> Hola,
> 
> ¿Significa algo aparte de una manera cariñosa de llamar a alguién la palabra "negro" o "negrito" en Argentina?
> 
> Buenas noches,
> 
> Guislaine


 

Como en todos lados puede ser usado como insulto, en ese caso se suele decir: negro de m....   O la mayoría de la veces negro, negra o en diminutivo suele ser familiar y cariñoso. Te pueden decir "negrita" y ser albina. Es cariñoso. Más saludos.


----------



## poesimo

diegodbs said:


> Entonces creo que me van a llamar re-güero, si es que esa palabra existe,



Me temo que te llamaríamos "güero desabrido", que es como le decimos en broma a los "güeros" muy "güeros"; particularmente a los buenos amigos que queremos que renieguen por el mote.     

Yendo al tema central, creo que hay dos versiones de "negrito", una para suavizar el término "negro" que puede ser ofensivo en países donde se ha sufrido el racismo y/o esclavismo. La otra versión es la cariñosa; creo que en Cuba se usa en general como un modo de decir "amigo"  ("¡oye, mi negro!"), entonces debe de decírsele "negrita" a una mujer a la que se le tiene especial cariño aunque no sea de tez oscura. El equivalente mexicano es "prietita" y se le oye de vez en cuando en las letras de nuestras canciones rancheras.

Saludos,
Poésimo


----------



## piraña utria

poesimo said:


> Yendo al tema central, creo que hay dos versiones de "negrito", una para suavizar el término "negro" que puede ser ofensivo en países donde se ha sufrido el racismo y/o esclavismo. La otra versión es la cariñosa; creo que en Cuba se usa en general como un modo de decir "amigo" ("¡oye, mi negro!"), entonces debe de decírsele "negrita" a una mujer a la que se le tiene especial cariño aunque no sea de tez oscura. El equivalente mexicano es "prietita" y se le oye de vez en cuando en las letras de nuestras canciones rancheras.
> 
> Saludos,
> Poésimo


 
Hola:

De acuerdo con esta posición. Ambos sentidos se usan en Colombia y por la manera de expresarse y el contexto, son claramente diferenciables.

Saludos,


----------



## Alma Shofner

En el noroeste de México el apodo negro/a es de lo más común, al igual que el de güero/a, güerito/a. Uno ve negocios como "Vulcanizadora el negro" y hubo quien dijera que todos los hotdoqueros eran llamados güero.
Aquí en el norte de California uno tiene que decir en español moreno/a aunque sean de raza negra, porque no es políticamente correcto decir la palabra negro/a y la otra opción es llamarlos africoamericanos y hay quienes son hispanos y así les dicen. 
Entre ellos (los africoamericanos) si se dicen negro en inglés, pero no lo permiten viniendo de otras razas.
Saludos


----------



## Guislaine

Muchas gracias para todas estas respuestas.

Guislaine


----------



## Natalis

Guislaine said:


> *NUEVA PREGUNTA*
> 
> La moderación​
> 
> Hola,
> 
> ¿Significa algo aparte de una manera cariñosa de llamar a alguién la palabra "negro" o "negrito" en Argentina?
> 
> Buenas noches,
> 
> Guislaine


 

¡Hola! Sí, lamentablemente no solo se dice negro a alguien cariñosamente. Aunque es muy común tratarse de negrito/ta y negro de una manera muy cariñosa y amistosa también se trata de "negros" a determinado tipo de personas, que mas allá del color de la piel, escucha determinada música, se viste de determinada manera y vive en determinado lugar. En mi ciudad hay barrios que son un poco mal mirados por algunos que se refieren a ellos como los barrios de los negros. Todo va a depender del contexto y de la forma en que se diga, claro que también de la confianza y cercanía con la persona. Yo a mi hermana a veces le digo negrita pero si le digo negrito al vecino lo más probable es que diga que le estoy buscando problemas -buscando la boca diríamos nosotros-.
¡Saludos!


----------



## Alma Shofner

Gracias Natalis, muy interesante tu aportación.
Saludos


----------



## Guislaine

Muchas gracias. Me ayuda tu explicación.

Saludos

Guislaine


----------



## Janis Joplin

Robin Smith said:


> En el canción de Shakira y Alejandro Sanz él dice <<oye negrita mía>>. ¿Es común usa la palabra así? ¿De que/donde viene?


 

Shakira es colombiana y como en toda la región del Caribe hay muchos negros y mulatos. 

En los países de América en donde hay negros el llamarles así no es despectivo como en EUA, por ejemplo. Seguramente por eso Aeljandro le dice negrita mía como decirle cualquier otra cosa.

En México usamos términos como negro, negrito, negrito mío, negrito chulo, etc. de cariño y no sólo con personas que tengan ascendencia negra o mulata sino que en ocasiones también indígena si eso hace que su piel sea oscura, aunque a éstos les llamamos prieto, mi prieto lindo, etc.


----------



## piraña utria

Janis Joplin said:


> Shakira es colombiana y como en toda la región del Caribe hay muchos negros y mulatos.
> 
> En los países de América en donde hay negros el llamarles así no es despectivo como en EUA, por ejemplo.


 
No sé Janis. Yo diría que lo que se da acá es todo lo contrario. Por regla general, ya que el contexto y el tono como se expresa el hablante será definitivo, pero el designar como negro, a secas, a una persona de raza negra, envuelve cierto aire despectivo.

Lo mismo con cualquier otro grupo racial ("el indio", "la india", "el mulato", etc).

Saludos,


----------



## fenixpollo

Janis Joplin said:


> En los países de América en donde hay negros el llamarles así no es despectivo como en EUA, por ejemplo.


En los Estados Unidos, no es despectivo llamarle "negro" o "black" a una persona de descendencia africana con piel oscura.


----------



## Janis Joplin

piraña utria said:


> No sé Janis. Yo diría que lo que se da acá es todo lo contrario. Por regla general, ya que el contexto y el tono como se expresa el hablante será definitivo, pero el designar como negro, a secas, a una persona de raza negra, envuelve cierto aire despectivo.
> 
> Lo mismo con cualquier otro grupo racial ("el indio", "la india", "el mulato", etc).
> 
> Saludos,


 
Me disculpo, pensé que era como en México que sólo cuando decimos "pinche negro" era ofensivo pero mientras dijéramos negro, no.  Yo tengo un amigo al que todos le decimos negro porque es muy moreno, es más, cuando él se identifica, en lugar de dar su nombre, se llama a si mismo negro, jejé.  Como ese caso puedo darte muchos.


----------



## Janis Joplin

fenixpollo said:


> En los Estados Unidos, no es despectivo llamarle "negro" o "black" a una persona de descendencia africana con piel oscura.


 
Pérdoname, pero vivo en frontera y conozco varios afroamericanos que no entienden que una vez que "cruzan el charco" y les dicen negros no es por ofenderlos, les cuesta entender esta diferencia cultural.


----------



## Camilo1964

piraña utria said:


> Yo diría que lo que se da acá es todo lo contrario. Por regla general, ya que el contexto y el tono como se expresa el hablante será definitivo, pero el designar como negro, a secas, a una persona de raza negra, envuelve cierto aire despectivo.
> 
> Lo mismo con cualquier otro grupo racial ("el indio", "la india", "el mulato", etc).



Por lo que se refiere a mi país ocurre lo mismo. Yo a todos mis amigos (hombres o mujeres) que son negros, les digo _negro _o _negra_, como algo sumamente natural y hasta indicativo de cariño. 

Pero no se me ocurriría llamar _negro/negra_ a alguien que no conozco, por más que lo sea.  A lo mejor es algo personal, pero a alguien que no conozco tampoco le diría _gordo/gorda_, _mulato/mulata_ y definitivamente jamás llamaría a nadie (en forma directa), con confianza o sin ella de por medio, _indio_ o _india_ a menos que quiera ofender _ex profeso_.

Ahora bien, definitivamente el tono y el contexto son lo que marcan la intención del uso. Por ejemplo, si yo voy a una playa y hay una negra vendiendo empanadas, a lo mejor se me sale algo como: "_Mi negra, ¿a cómo son las empanadas?_" o "_Negrita, dame otra que están bien buenas_" y creo que la vendedora en cuestión no se ofendería en lo más mínimo.

Aquí también se dice una palabra, que resalta el hecho que alguien sea negro, pero sin ofender, que es _negrura_, como en: "_Epa, negrura, ¿cómo está la vaina?_". 

Y hay una definitivamente burlona o provocadora, que es decirle a alguien _"Mira__, tú, forro de urna, ven acá!_", lo cual siempre me ha llamado la atención pues, que yo recuerde, la tela que cubre por dentro los ataúdes es más bien clara, no negra.

Saludos,

Camilo


----------



## LauritadeBCN

*Nueva Pregunta*
*Hilos Unidos*​Ya que me mires me vas a decir negro que chulo estas.

En esta frase es negro indicativo de algo en especifico o solo un manera de hablar o... alguien sabe?


----------



## bellota_2601

Creo que aquí "negro" va como vocativo cariñoso. 
Ay negro que chulo estás!

Saludos


----------



## fsabroso

bellota_2601 said:


> Creo que aquí "negro" va como vocativo cariñoso.
> Ay negro, que chulo estás!
> 
> Saludos


Totalmente de acuerdo.

Saludos.


----------



## Pinairun

LauritadeBCN said:


> Ya que me mires, me vas a decir: ¡Negro, qué chulo estás!
> 
> En esta frase, ¿es negro indicativo de algo específico, o solo una manera de hablar, o... alguien sabe?


----------



## LauritadeBCN

Cual seria el equivalente en ingles? Porque las traducciones literales suenan ofensivas y aqui es obviamente algo carinoso.


----------



## Pinairun

Pues es que este es el foro de SOLO ESPAÑOL...


----------



## Aby R

En mi país donde, gracias a Dios, a los españoles, a los africanos, a los chinos… y demás, la diversidad étnica es muy amplia y el termino negrito/a no tiene en si ninguna connotación racista a priori, de hecho puede ser utilizada de cariño hacia niños y niñas pequeñas sin importar el color de la piel:

- ¿Que está haciendo mi negrita? - puede Ud. escuchar que le dice, tranquilamente, una rubia madre a su no menos rubia bebita, que muy bien, si no hablaran en "cubano", podría jurar que son escandinavas.


Saludos


----------



## Janis Joplin

*Nueva pregunta*
*Hilos unidos.*​ 
He escuchado a argentinos llamar a otra persona negro/a sin que esa persona sea de ascendencia africana.

En ocasiones me ha parecido que se hace de forma afectuosa y en otras no.

¿Cuándo se le llama negro a alguien de manera cariñosa y cuando de manera peyorativa?


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Negro, negra* se dice en la Argentina de la gente de piel cobriza, por mezcla de indio, no de negro. En Vigo, en el Celta, jugó muchos años un defensa magnífico, _el "negro" Cáceres_, que ha tenido hace un año o así un serio percance en su vida, del que espero que se recupere.


----------



## Janis Joplin

No es así como lo he oído.  En México a la gente de piel morena oscura, aunque no tenga ascendencia africana les decimos prietos o negros: prieta linda, mi negrita, etc.

Pero no es el caso al que me refiero.  Escuché que se lo decían a un hombre blanco de ojos azules y me pareció muy afectuoso.  Pero también escuché que se lo decían a alguien sólo por dedicarse a cantar cumbias en un grupo musical, en ese caso me pareció que era con afán de menospreciarlo.


----------



## elmg

Hola
Yo soy argentina. Y tenés razón, negro se usa en eso dos sentidos. Sólo se puede saber por contexto. Es común escuchar: "¿Qué hacés, negro? ¿Cómo estás?" aunque el interlocutor sea rubio. Es los mismo que la expresión "flaco" o "loco" que también se usan, sin que se trate necesariamente de una persona delgada o de un orate.
En relación a la acepción negativa, existe también, se le dice negros a los habitantes de las villas miserias, que se asocian con la cumbia que mencionas. Podríamos decir que los "negros" (también se les llama "chimbas") son los sectores marginales (el lumpenproletariado diría Marx) de las zonas suburbanas, asociados con la delicuencia, la drogadicción y todas las bondades de la sociedad moderna. 

Por otra parte, me parece un poco arriesgada la aseveración de Xiao, puesto que en Argentina el componente racial indígena es casi inexistente según entiendo, gracias a la amplitud del genocidio durante la conquista y el genocidio posterior durante la famosa Campaña de Desierto de Roca. Si "googlean" un poco usando el tópico "migración europea a la Argentina" encontrarán cientos de páginas bastante nazis que se vanaglorian de lo "europeos" que somos los argentinos. Me tocó buscar información sobre ese tópico y casi me desmayo al ver que el 90% de los resultados que me arrogaba Google eran páginas de ese tipo. Una mezcla de nazismo con alberdismo reciclado, que terrible, Argentina país generoso, como dice el famoso refrán. 

Bueno, espero aportar. Saludos.


----------



## Calambur

Hola, *Janis Joplin*:
También yo soy argentina -eso dice mi pasaporte- y, sin vanagloriarme de nada -perdoname *elmg*- soy una europea nacida por estos pagos.
Por aquí -al menos en Buenos Aires- se llama *negros* a los descendientes de indios -generalmente mezclados con los españoles u otros inmigrantes- que sí quedan -y muchos- y son personas de piel oscura; pero no tienen nada que ver con los africanos, que casi no hay.

Y es como vos decís: a veces se le dice a alguien *negro* en forma afectuosa, y otras, no. A mí, más de una vez me han dicho *negra* y soy blanca y de ojos grisáceos, obviamente, en forma cariñosa. 

En cuanto a los cantantes de cumbias, cuarteto, etc., no creo que haya afán de menosprecio -simplemente, es como decirle a otro "flaco" o "loco" o "boludo", todas muletillas que se usan por aquí y que no dicen lo que aparentemente dicen-.
Sin embargo, a veces se dice *negro* con ánimo despectivo.
Sólo el contexto puede darte la pauta.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Muchas gracias por sus respuestas, especialmente a elmg que identificó lo que he escuchado.


----------



## Peón

Janis Joplin said:


> *Nueva pregunta*​
> 
> 
> 
> *Hilos unidos.*​
> He escuchado a argentinos llamar a otra persona negro/a sin que esa persona sea de ascendencia africana.
> 
> En ocasiones me ha parecido que se hace de forma afectuosa y en otras no.
> 
> ¿Cuándo se le llama negro a alguien de manera cariñosa y cuando de manera peyorativa?


 
En la Argentina hubiese sido difícil llamar negro a una persona de ascendencia africana por la simple razón de que que prácticamente no podías encontrarla. (La gran pregunta en Buenos Aires era ¿dónde se fueron los negros que vivían en la época de la colonia?). En cambio sí los podías encontrar en Montevideo. 
Ahora sí hay pocos inmigrantes africanos (varones jóvenes principalmente).

Respecto de las formas afectuosas creo que está respondido en el hilo. Como ejemplo, en mi caso tengo una tía (que es de tez morena) a la que desde pequeña le dicen "Negra". Es un apodo que no tiene nada de despectivo y no se nos ocurriría llamarla de otra forma.

Pero claro que hay una forma lamentable y* muy despectiva *de decir "negro" generalmente a aquellas personas de condición humilde que viven en los suburbios de las grandes ciudades, que en general son personas de tez cobriza (mezcla de español con indio). Son habitantes venidos principalmente de la zona norte del país y de países hermanos (Bolivia, Paraguay, Chile) donde no llegó en forma tan marcada la inmigración.

Esto es más pronunciado en lo que se llama "la pampa gringa" donde la inmigración europea fue mayor y donde la población "blanca" es mayoría. (Los del norte del país en general somos más oscuros). 

Este lamentable uso de la palabra, ("negro", "negro de mierda", etc. etc.) se hizo extensivo a los habitantes de los barrios pobres, marginales, diría (aun cuando sean rubios de ojos celestes).
Se considera una expresión *muy insultante.*

Espero no haber sido muy extenso.
Saludos


----------



## elmg

Hola
Calambur y yo tenemos percepciones distintas, al provenir de distintas regiones, lo cual enriquece bastante desde mi punto de vista.Yo creo que en Buenos Aires se le dice negros a todo aquel venido de provincia (que son si no los famosos "cabecitas negras") y no creo que esto tenga mucho que ver con una cuestión racial. 
Por lo demás, insisto en que el apelativo de negro respecto de los músicos que hacen cumbia si es definitivamente despectivo, *excepto *por el uso que ellos mismos hacen del término, reivindicando una identidad propia. 
Por lo demás, yo también tengo sangre (y -doble- nacionalidad) europea, como la mayoría de la población argentina, pero no lo considero por sí mismo una cualificación positiva. 
Saludos.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Para mí _negro, blanco, rubio, moreno, (pelir)rojo_, etc. son meros adjetivos atributivos sin ninguna connotación especial. Un gran amigo mío, la gran figura de las letras guineanas, de etnia bubi, negro como un tizón, se mosquea cuando alguien le llama moreno, o algún eufemismo para evitar decir *negro*. Él mismo lo dice y con naturalidad: "_de moreno nada, negro y bien negro_". Conforme vayan desapareciendo de las sociedades americanas, excesivamente tradicionalistas, esas lacras del racismo y los abismos sociales, irán desapareciendo las connotaciones peyorativas de estos adjetivos o adjetivos substantivados.


----------



## Peón

XiaoRoel said:


> Para mí _negro, blanco, rubio, moreno, (pelir)rojo_, etc. son meros adjetivos atributivos sin ninguna connotación especial.Un gran amigo mío, la gran figura de las letras guineanas, de etnia bubi, negro como un tizón, se mosquea cuando alguien le llama moreno, o algún eufemismo para evitar decir *negro*. Él mismo lo dice y con naturalidad: "_de moreno nada, negro y bien negro_". Conforme vayan desapareciendo de las sociedades americanas, excesivamente tradicionalistas, esas lacras del racismo y los abismos sociales, irán desapareciendo las connotaciones peyorativas de estos adjetivos o adjetivos substantivados.


 
¡Ay, ay, ay que tema Xiao! 
Algunas aproximanciones subjetivas, ya que en esto cada uno con sus opiniones y sus experiencias:

En primer lugar, eso de la falta de conntación no lo veo así, ni aquí ni en muchos países (incluso España) en donde ví expresiones rampantes de racismo a poco que entrás en confianza con los locales. (No olvidemos el trato despectivo hacia los gitanos en dichos y refranes dicho *hoy* como si nada por muchos españoles y que tanto nos llaman al atención en los foros).

Hablando de mi país: si decís _-*Es un negro villero*_, (y otras cien más parecidas) el insulto es evidente y lo entienden todos. No hay forma de darle otra connotación.

En segundo lugar, y con todo el respeto que te tengo: ¿Qué es eso de "las sociedades americanas"? ¿Habrá desparecido el racismo de los otros lugares de la tierra, de Europa en particular, de donde heredamos casi todas nuestras grandezas y miserias? Basta ver los estatutos de de castas españolas similares a los ingleses, franceses, holandeses (mirar una cédula de identidad de los años 70 en Sudáfrica con sus siete castas), etc. etc. Ojalá que el racismo fuese sólo un problema "americano".

EN lo demás concuerdo plenamente con vos.

Un saludo.

Pd. Y eso que Argentina, en mi opinión, *no *es un país excesivamente tradicionalista, comparándolo incluso con muchos países europeos.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Aquí el racismo denota en un individuo falta de cultura (o ideología fascista, que eso es otro cuento). Entre las capas o masas populares (vamos a usar el viejo término maoísta por comodidad) el racismo en españa ha tenido tradicionalemente tres objetivos: los judíos (desde los años de 1920 ó 1930, raro, fuera de círculos fascistas, aunque de pequeño aún oí frases como "eres peor que un judío", por tradición católica ya entonces rara); los moros que decimos aquí, es decir los islámicos, que sigue viva incluso en sectores de cierto nivel cultural donde no se esperaría, y que tiene motivos históricos evidentes y móviles modernos que han venido a reavivar esta xenofobia ya que la sociedad moderna española está justo en las antípodas de lo que ieológicamente es el Islam; y por último los gitanos que supusieron y suponen un gran choque cultural dentro e lo hispánico, aunque con la incorporación del pueblo gitano en el sistema educativo general, poco a poco se van abriendo caminos de nivelación ética entre las dos culturas.
Hasta hace bien poco, los negros, asiáticos o americanos originarios en España eran una rareza, contra la que no hubo mayores sintomas racistas. Lo que está sucediendo con la moderna emigración desde América y África, más que racismo, está provocando, muy en especial entre la población joven de procedencia americana y la española, un choque de culturas. En España nunca existió nada parecido a los fenómenos de agrupación pandillera, tipo maras y demás, que es lo que está provocando más problemas. Es el mismo problema en la base que sufrieron y provocaron los gitanos: la automarginación. Cuando un grupo numéricamente importante entra como un cuerpo extraño en otra sociedad de valores muy diferentes, si esta población se enquista, el cuerpo social mayoritario tiende a aislarlo y a valorarlo negativamente. Por aquí van los tiros. Ahora bien, el _racismo biológico no es un componente de la cultura de la Península Ibérica, ni de España ni de Portugal, _aquí y ahora (no hablo de las colonias ni de su época). Aquí nadie, con _cierta altura de ideas y conocimientos_, ve mal un matrimonio mixto, por ,o menos jamás vi problemas en este sentido.


----------



## Peón

Contestando el último post de Xiao. Aquí también por supuesto, como en todos lados, el racismo denota en un individuo falta de cultura y nadie con _c_ierto "nivel", por así decirlo vería mal un matrimonio mixto. Totalmente de acuerdo. 

Aquí *no* existen pandilleros tipos maras, ni similar. Tampoco existen choques de culturas (en general la enorme mayoría es cristiana) y , salvo muy pequeñas comunidades indígenas, no existen grupos segregados al estilo de los gitanos de allá (salvo los vegetarianos que aquí son los intocables). Sin embargo hay racismo. Y eso se expresa generalmente con la palabra *negro.*

He pasado mis mejores momentos uno de los lugares más lindos de España, La Coruña y sus alrededores, con mis amigos más entrañables, que están lejos, muy lejos de ser facistas y eso de: *-Eres peor que un judío,amigo, o -Confundes a Dios con un gitano, -Eres peor que un moro *(lo que en mi caso está bien porque soy moro) lo escuché innumerables veces con sentido despectivo. También eso del color de la piel _(-Los del sur _(de España, se entiende), etc. etc). Y esto no era una excepción.
Es decir, no existe el *negro *como insulto, pero* ....*

En lo que respecta al _racismo biológico_, no entiendo bien qué significa ¿racismo en razón de la raza?


----------



## mirx

Desde la madrugada cuando apareció ese comentario tan desatinado y tan al vapor, tuve la inteción de pedir más detalles y aclaraciones, la alusión tan osada de "sociedades americanas" es ambigüa, inconsciente y de más inexacta; y aparte ajena a este hilo, ya que todos los participanetes han dicho que es un apelativo afectivo, con excepción del caso argentino donde a demás puede usarse como insulto pero dirigido a personas que pueden ser más rubios que el sol, en este caso tiene que ver con el estrato social al que pertenecen los indiviuos y se queda superalejado de cualquier connotación racista. Ahora que si por "sociedades americanas" se refería a las propias de Estados Unidos, pues esa ya es harina de otro saco y donde nuevamente sale a relucir la ambigüedad del comentario.


----------



## elmg

En relación a los posts de Xiao mucho y nada para decir al mismo tiempo. Difícil entrar aquí en una discusión de conquista, dominación, imposición cultural hace siglos, pero cuyo patrimonio pervive en las "sociedades americanas", y, por otra parte, en el proceso contemporáneo de las sociedades europeas y su necesidad de "esclavos modernos" (esto es, mano de obra barata provista por el "Tercer Mundo") que entra en amplía contradicción con su anhelo de mantenerse a salvo de la inmigración. Por lo demás, decir que los marginados se "automarginan" es el camino fácil. 

Otro punto que quiero discutir es la idea que he visto en varios post de que la gente "de cultura" no se reivindica nazi, racista o xenófoba. Esto es básicamente una moda, básicamente queda mal decir que uno es nazi con 6 millones de judíos muertos, y así con el resto. Esto no significa que no adopten efectivamente posiciones racistas en su vida cotidiana.

Edito: como anécdota de la bondad argentina respecto de los inmigrantes de otros países latinoamericanos vease este link, titular de uno de los canales de noticias argentinos. El más amarillo es cierto, pero visto por millones de televidentes al fin.


----------



## Peón

*ELMG:* ya se ha demostrado que esa imagen supuestamente de "Crónica Noticias" era falsa. Lo cual no quiere decir que no exista racismo aquí. Creo que la cosa, como vos insinuás, es más sutil.
De todas formas volviendo a la pregunta inicial, creo que *Mirx* ha resumido bien nuestros comentarios: la palabra *negro *más que una connotación racial tiene un sentido de segregación social, vinculado más al estrato social del así descalificado.
Saludos


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Nota de Moderación

Considerando que esta discusión se ha tornado más de índole cultural que lingüística, y que las dudas que la originaron han sido suficientemente debatidas, este hilo queda cerrado.

Muchas gracias a todos por sus participaciones.

*Ayutuxte*
*Moderador*


----------

